# Normal bloods but still feel awful



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Here are my blood test results from the private blood test.

Total thyroxine - 101 nmol/L (59-154)
TSH - 1.87 mIU/L - 0.27-4.2)
Free T4 - 16.6 pmol/L (12-22)
Free T3 - 4.0 pmol/L (3.1-6.8)
Anti-TG Antibodies - 103.5 IU/mL (0-115)
Anti-TPO Antibodies - 33.5 IU/mL (0-34)

I am on T4-only medication - Levothyroxine at 100mcg, as well as Vitamin D at 3000IU and Vitamin B12 at 1000mg.

I find it incredible that my Anti-TPO antibodies have reduced from 41,000 to 33,500 in a space of 3 months. And why did my results that tested for antibodies back in December not mention the Anti-TG antibodies if they are now present in this set of results?
My FT3 is lower than that back in November, too, as that was 5.5. I'm wondering if this is on account of the Levothyroxine?

I have been looking at other possibilities of a conversion problem by calculating the thyroid's secretory capacity (GT) and its sum activity of peripheral 5' deiodinases (GD) online.

Thyroid's secretory capacity (GT) - 3.11 (1.41-8.67)

Sum activity of peripheral 5' deiodinases (GD) - 22.28 (20-40)

I'm no thyroid speciailist or doctor, but this could potentially mean something called "Euthyroid Sick Syndome". Is that possible given the fact that I am on Levothyroxine for Hashi's? Would the low activity of peripheral 5' deiodinases (GD) mean a conversion problem? Is it wise to assume I am not on enough levothyroxine or would I benefit from T3 therapy too?

I just wish I knew why I still don't feel any different despite these results.

Any help on the above would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## ttr13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Your FT3 looks on the lowish side. How long have you been on Levo? Plus I am sure your TSH should be more suppressed than that when on medication. Perhaps you need to have it upped again or maybe you need some T3 as well as T4?

Not an expert but looked back at your labs from a few months ago and I think there is some confusion with the TPO results. The ones you had in the past were in *Kiul *so shouldn't read as 41000 ( as in thousands)but as *41kiu*l with a range of (*0-34 kiul*) so 41 isn't that high. Higher than you'd want it though  These new results are in* iUml* so you're just below range in both of them. We are obviously not meant to have antibodies but the fact that you are on levo might be the reason why your antibodies have gone down or even more likely at the moment your thyroid isn't being attacked that badly. The thing with antibodies from what I have read is that they go up and down quite a bit. That is the nature of Hashimoto...it's like a cycle. If you tested in a month or so you might get a completely different result.

But please take this all with a pinch of salt. I am still learning about this stuff so will let more experienced people come along and reply.

Sorry you are feeling lousy. hugs2


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. 

I have been on the Levo for 6 weeks at 100mcg. The sonographer at my thyroid ultrasound said I was not on enough Levo but I don't understand how she can say that when it's not her job to do so!

The TPOab results were in a different measurement back in January and December 2013. Well, the one done in January last year was 84 KIU/L - but they were just named as "anti-thyroid autoantibodies". I assumed they were Anti-TPOab at the time. But yes, the ones in December were Anti-TPOab and were down as KIU/L. I was not tested for Anti-TG. 

These ones were done as a different unit which was IU/L.

I have got a doctor's appointment on Wednesday so any advice as to whether I need T3 as well as T4 or not would be greatly appreciated. Would upping the T4 make any difference or no?

Jo xxx


----------

